# Breaking Pen Blanks



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11

I am a beginner and I just broke an expensive pen blank when drilling threw it. I do not want to go too slow and create too much friction/heat or drill too fast and split the wood. What can I do to get the correct speed? Please PM me or just reply on here. 
          ___
|\   | /       \  
| \  ||   :thunder:|    SPAMMING!
|  \ ||        |
|   \| \____/


----------



## marcruby

Go slow, give it times to cool.  Several people here use water or oil as a lubricant.

Marc


----------



## les-smith

Really sharp bits and a really light touch.  Shouldn't need a lot of pressure to get it to drill.  I use a Drill Doctor to make sure my bits stay really sharp.  I drill mine at 1100 to 1700 rpm.

What type of blank did you break?


----------



## Robert Taylor

acrylic or wood? 
 with acrylics i found i can not cut them to length then drill like wooden blanks. 
 i drill slightly deeper than i need then cut the length.


----------



## avbill

Several points:
1. If you drill through the blank  use a waste block under the blank. This prevents some blow outs 

2. If drilling either acrylic or wood  clear the drill bit *often*-- if you don't the chips heat up and crack the blank.. Then the chips heat up they expand  that could cause blank cracking. and blow out. 

3. Then a drill bit starts to squeak is  one  that is getting hot.  Clear the drill more often.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11

Thanks everyone!
By the way:I have no clue what kind of wood it was. I brought home a block of wood and my Dad carved it in to a blank


----------



## wdcav1952

Ryan, we all shatter blanks.  Like the guys mentioned, SHARP drills, a light touch with the drill press and back out numerous times to clear chips.  Most important of all, have fun with the hobby!!


----------



## nava1uni

How are you drilling the blank?  Do you use a drill press.  You might want to start with a softer wood.  Do you have a need for some softer blanks?  PM me and I will send you a few to start turning that turn nicely.  I had some turners help me out when I first started.


----------



## hunter-27

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> By the way:I have no clue what kind of wood it was. I brought home a block of wood and my Dad carved it in to a blank


Carved it?  Sounds like maybe thats not the easiest way to make a blank, The ones I sent will be easier to manage(well most of them)


----------



## scotirish

I found that if the blank was held tightly in the vice the hole was not always round.  Granted it needed to be very tight.  The other problem with the blank being held tight is it forced the pressure to the sides not held by the vice and caused "blow-out".  I now do not cut my blanks to length till I have drilled them.  This is accomplished by drilling one side then flipping and drilling the other side.  Since doing this I have not had a single "blow-out".  I also cut off the blanks on the band saw.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11

Hah... Just looked at this thread again. Misspelled "through" and my dad cut it to length, not carve. :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams

Ryan, you crack me up dude!! Break any blanks lately??


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11

Let's see;
$15 Laminated Blank: Split
Accrylic Blank: Had to heat the bit up really hot to get it demelted
Old Wood: Popped into multiple pieces (rotting)

Cindy (nava1uni) sent me a small package of some really awesome blanks! I hope to turn a few of those tonight, tomorrow I have to leave for a weekend camp out. Thanks a lot Cindy!


----------



## KDM

Small cuts and clear the chips often seem to be the key. I just learned that I can split a blank off the mandrel by gouging too much out of it on the lathe.


----------



## Lenny

scotirish said:


> ,<snip>I now do not cut my blanks to length till I have drilled them. This is accomplished by drilling one side then flipping and drilling the other side. <snip> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Not trying to start something but ... you must have a very good setup as doing what your doing (flipping the blank and drilling from both sides to the center) would double any error you might have. I could see this method causing problems for someone who's setup perhaps is not as good.

I think cutting your blank in half (and slightly long in case of a blow out where the bit comes through), then drilling your hole starting from your center cut end, would result in a straighter hole. Using a fresh piece of wood under the blank will all but eliminate blow outs..... or just stop before coming through and trim the blank back.   
JMO
But maybe I misunderstood something.


----------



## nava1uni

I also usually split my blanks and then drill from the center towards each end.  Make sure that it is snug, but not too tight in the vise, sharp drill bits, frequent moving of the drill bit so that it doesn't overheat.


----------

